# Hilfe Risen 1 Neu Laden nicht möglich nach Monster kill



## Bolidson2 (29. Mai 2019)

HIlfe ich zocke so ein altes Game (Risen1)und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden,habs mal bei einem Freund gesehen vor ewigkeiten und nun selber und es ist Hammer,nach eine Monster kill hatte ich keine lust mehr (also nach 5 kills) hab aufgehört und wollte am nächsten tag neu anfangen,aber beim neu laden komme ich nur wieder an die stelle wo ich Tod wo dem monster gammel ohne irgendwas machen zu können,und nicht an den eigentlichen speicherpunkt vor der Höhle,meine erklärung...autospeichern nach dem kill,aber warum lädt das teil nicht neu? ich vermute mal es ist ein Bug genau wie  der kletterbug?,ich wäre echt dankbar für eure antwort,keine lust noch ganz von vorn zu beginnen,bin schon recht weit gekommen


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2019)

Wenn Du nur 5 Monster Kills gemacht hast kannst Du ja nicht sooo weit sein


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2019)

Dann noch mal von vorn ^^ oder häufiger einzeln speichern.

Hatte am Wochenende für einen Test den Titel auch angespielt und direkt den Kletterbug. Das wird auch nicht mehr gefixt, außer es gibt mal irgendwann einen Community-Patch ...


----------



## GuajoloteReal (7. Juni 2019)

Ich habe zugegebenermaßen keine Erfahrungen mit Risen 1, aber ich befürchte ehrlich gesagt, dass das häufiger speichern die einzige gute Lösung für dieses Problem ist. Und sollte es irgendwann einmal einen Community-Patch geben sollte, wäre das natürlich umso besser.


----------

